# قران رابسو



## Michael (15 أبريل 2006)

وجدت هذا البرنامج على احد المواقع



ودة قران بجد بيوصف المسلمين تمام الوصف 



وعلى فكرة البرنامج دة لم بنتهى بعد تبعا لكلام اخى الحبيبى ابو متجلى



والقران موجود بتاع رابسو دة من زماااااااااااااااااااااااان



وهو دلوقتى بيعمل البرنامج علشان بنشر الدين الاسلامى الصحيح القويم



صلوا من اجلة


----------



## Michael (16 أبريل 2006)

سوف يتم اضافة المزيد قريبا


----------



## Michael (17 أبريل 2006)

كم يوصف هذا القران حقيقتكم


----------



## Yes_Or_No (17 أبريل 2006)

thanksssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Michael (17 أبريل 2006)

العفو يا باشا على اية

بذمتكوا مش دة الى المفروض يكون قرانهم

على الاقل محترم شوية

هههههههههههههه


----------



## ارهابي (4 يوليو 2006)

اخواني انا مسلم   واحب الانبياء موسى وعيسى  وكل الانبياء 

وانا احترم الديانات السماوية  التورات الانجيل   الزبور   صحف ابراهيم  صحف موسى   القران الكريم


----------



## Michael (4 يوليو 2006)

جارى تحديث البرنامج


----------



## ارهابي (4 يوليو 2006)

مهما فعل الكفرة فلن ياتو بما اتا الله عز وجل والله اعلم بما يعملون وسيصلط الله عليهم عذاب كما سلط على المشركين من قبل                   قال تعالى                 (ولا تحسبن الله غافل عما يفعلون )

وقال تعالى (انا نحن نزلنا الذكر وانا له لحافظون )صدق الله العظيم            وقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله وسلم (من راى منكم منكراًفا يغيرة بيدة فان لم يستطع فبلسانه فان لم يستطع فبقلبه وذلك اظعف الايمان ) وانا لم نفعل فعلى الاقل ان لانقراى مثل هاذة الخزعبلات 



لا اله الا الله محمد رسول  الله


----------



## Michael (4 يوليو 2006)

طيب واحنا مالنا ومال الكفرة

احنا لنا دين والكفرة لهم دين





> لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله


لا اله الا الله يسوع هو الله


----------



## hanylove (18 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
يباركك الرب


----------



## مسلم اصلي (31 ديسمبر 2006)

ما المطلوب مني يا اخي في الله  مساعدتك على الخير يااخي المسلم ...

انا عرف ان مش قدرين على  التحدي  ادلتكم  ضعيف جدا انا عندي2000000000000000000000000 الف دليل حتى يسلم كل من في النتدى   بان الاسلام دين كامل فانا من كبار علاما ء الا سلام


----------



## mr.hima (1 يناير 2007)

*شكرا*

هو دة القران ولا بلاش ...قران النجاسة ....
شكرا على القران​


مسلم اصلي قال:


> انا عرف ان مش قدرين على  التحدي  ادلتكم  ضعيف جدا انا عندي2000000000000000000000000 الف دليل حتى يسلم كل من في النتدى   بان الاسلام دين كامل فانا من كبار علاما ء الا سلام


طب مادامأنت فتك أوى سيبك من اللى بنقولة ومن أدلتنا اية رأيك تجيب حلقات أبونا زكريا بطرس بتاع قناة الحياة وترد عليها وتورينا الحداقة يا حدق ...
على فكرة أنا عرضت الحكاية على كتير منكم بس للأسف كلة بيهرب مش عارف لية​


----------



## youssef hachem (14 يناير 2007)

السيد  مجدي المحترم عند فتح الملف ظهرة عندي سورة الفاتحة


----------



## mohd21 (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: قران رابسو*

اشهد ان لا اله الا الله وان محمد عبده ورسوله


----------



## محمدتوفيق (15 يناير 2008)

*رد على: قران رابسو*

هذا الكلام لايجوز منكم 

قال الله عز وجل 
" انا نحن نزلنا الذكر و انا له لحافظون"
صدق الله العظيم 

كلام الله لايجب على كل صاحب ديانة حقيقة الاستهزاء به 

اتقى الله اتقى الله فى كلامك و فيما تفعله 

قال الله عز وجل 

" ان الدين عند الله الاسلام"

صدق الله العظيم 

قبل ان تذكروا القرأن حافظوا على انجيلكم اللى كل يوم بيتحرف لكن القرأن لا يجروأ احد على تحريفة 

اتقوا الله


----------



## محامي مسيحي (15 يناير 2008)

*رد على: قران رابسو*



محمدتوفيق قال:


> هذا الكلام لايجوز منكم
> 
> قال الله عز وجل
> " انا نحن نزلنا الذكر و انا له لحافظون"
> ...






سلام رب المجد معك ..

أخي الحبيب محمد توفيق..

ما معني (( الذكر)) يا أخي الحبيب..؟؟؟

أتحداك لو أثبت لي انه القرأن

مش محمد كاتب عندك في القرأن :

((وكتبنا في الذابور من بعد الذكر ان الارض يرثها عبادي الصالحون))

ماذا جاء قبل ماذا ..؟؟

هل الزابور جاء بعد القرأن..؟؟؟




> قبل ان تذكروا القرأن حافظوا على انجيلكم اللى كل يوم بيتحرف لكن القرأن لا يجروأ احد على تحريفة



ممكن ان يتم تحريفه اذا كان كاتبه هو كاتب القرأن..

ولكن الكتاب المقدس هو كلمة الله ..

​


----------



## جمال بطرس (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: قران رابسو*



ارهابي قال:


> اخواني انا مسلم   واحب الانبياء موسى وعيسى  وكل الانبياء
> 
> وانا احترم الديانات السماوية  التورات الانجيل   الزبور   صحف ابراهيم  صحف موسى   القران الكريم




انا مسيحى و لكن انا معاك يجب احترام كل الاديان التى تذكر اسم اللة
مهما كان فكر هذا الدين و طريقة وصولة الى الناس 

و ايضا المسيح ذكر ان نحب اعدائنا 
و الاخوة المسلمون لم و لن يصلوا الى درجة ان نعتبرهم اعدائنا 
 ما من الممكن ان نصف اعداء لنا الا اليهود و مع ذالك امرنا من اللة  ان نحب اعدائنا  اليهود  
و لكن يا اخى انا بزعل جدا من صالاتكم كل يوم جمعة 
انا اذهب الى الكنسية و ارجو من اللة ان يحفظ مصرنا من الاعداء الخافيين و الظاهرين و ان يقوى روح الوحده الوطنية و انا يساعد الحكومة  فى فرض هذا الوضع  و لو بالقوة فى بعض الاحيان و يحافظ علينا مسحيون و مسلمون 

صدقنى هذا ما ان اطلب من اللة فى كل مرة اصلى فيها 

تعال نعى الى شيخ الجامع الذى امام  و فى الميكروفون يقول على 
النصارة و المشركون و اعداء اللة 
الله هم ما فرق شملهم و يتم نسائهم و اضعفهم و قوينا على ايذائهم 
ان يا رب القوى العليم وحد امر المسلمون و شتت شملهم اعطينا المال 
و البنون و اكثر من اعدادنا و قل منهم انت الامر الناهى 

هل  لو كنت مكانى و سمعت ما قال امامكم  سوف تذهب المرة القادمة و تقول الله ما احفظ شعبنا مسحيون و مسلمون 
اما تقول احمنا من المسلمون يا رب  اعمى اعينهم عنا و عن اولادنا 
نجينا من الدماء يا الله فانهم متعطشون الى دمائنا 

و لكن هذا لا يحدث صدقنى عارف لية علشان المسيح قال كده 
احب اعدائكم  فان احبيت قريبك فما من خير فعلتة من اجل اسمى ​؟


----------



## جمال بطرس (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: قران رابسو*

امين كلامك يا رب ساعدنى على تحمل الظلم فى اعمالنا و منازلنا و فى كل مكان اليوم اصبح على هذا المنوال
 كنا فى الماضى غير هذا ابداء كان المسيحى و المسلم احباب و يحترمون بعض جدا لدرجة ان اتذكر فى بلدى ان لا يمكن عمل فرح فى شارع بة ميت اى ين كان هذا الميت مسيحى او مسلم حتى الاربعين 
و لا ينظر  الجار المسلم الى امراءة جارة المسيحى 
و لا المسيحى يفعل هذا  الجرم 
ان الان ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ربنا يغير و يبعد عننا شر الفتان و الفتن و شر الاعدائنا اليهود الذين لا ينسوا سيناء و ارض سيناء و يبكون عليها الى الان و ان يبطلوا يعطى سلاح الى الجماعات  التى انكوى بنارها 
(مركز التجارة العالمى  و المقاهى و المحال اليهودية و الانجليزية و الاوربية ) انا واثق ان الشر الاعظم هو فى اليهود و المريكان 
تمام مثل التتار فى زمن قظر و بيبرس  يرسلوا  الجواسيس و يفعلوا الفتن بين الممالك بعضهم البعض كما يقعون  الان العرب فى بعض حتى ياتون فى نهاية الامر و يحتلوا  كل الارض من جديد 
يجب علينا ان نتحد مسلمو ن و مسحيون  و لا نعطى لهم الفرص التى يستغلونها جيد 
يعنى الاخ المسلم و يريد ان يبقى مسيحى هو حرر و لكن مش لازم يتصل بالايذاعات الاجنبية و و سائل الاعلام هو بيكسب رضى ربنا و الا رضى الناس و الشهرة 
و مش لازم كمان التى تريد او الذى يريد ان يكون مسلمنا ان تاخذوة و تلفوا  بية شوارع و حوارى مصر 
كل ده لن يفيد مصرنا و لا يذيد من دين على الاخر و لا من حق سوف يبقى زور و الا من زور سوف يبقى حق 
 احمنا يا اللة و وحد شعبنا على مواجهة ما هو قادم  وان تبعد عننا ما هو اتى من مواجهات احنا لا نستطيع ان نتحملها   امين يا لله .........++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## ذات انسان (6 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: قران رابسو*

فيه موقع تقدر ترسل من موبايل إلى موبايل 

http://www.imsms.uni.cc/


----------



## goneatta (23 مارس 2008)

*رد على: قران رابسو*

لانه هكذا احب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة


----------



## cheiko2010 (30 مارس 2008)

*رد على: قران رابسو*

القران احسن من كده وممكن تسال القصيص اللى فى الكنيسه وهو يقولك احنا المسلمين خير امه خلقت  واحنا بنعبد الله وحده لا شريك له لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم


----------



## محموداحمد (14 سبتمبر 2008)

الاسلام هو الحل والى يحرف ايدة تتشل
مُّحَمَّدٌ رَّسُولُ اللَّهِ وَالَّذِينَ مَعَهُ أَشِدَّاء عَلَى الْكُفَّارِ رُحَمَاء بَيْنَهُمْ تَرَاهُمْ رُكَّعاً سُجَّداً يَبْتَغُونَ فَضْلاً مِّنَ اللَّهِ وَرِضْوَاناً سِيمَاهُمْ فِي وُجُوهِهِم مِّنْ أَثَرِ السُّجُودِ ذَلِكَ مَثَلُهُمْ فِي التَّوْرَاةِ وَمَثَلُهُمْ فِي الْإِنجِيلِ كَزَرْعٍ أَخْرَجَ شَطْأَهُ فَآزَرَهُ فَاسْتَغْلَظَ فَاسْتَوَى عَلَى سُوقِهِ يُعْجِبُ الزُّرَّاعَ لِيَغِيظَ بِهِمُ الْكُفَّارَ وَعَدَ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ مِنْهُم مَّغْفِرَةً وَأَجْراً عَظِيماً


----------



## Ferrari (15 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: قران رابسو*



cheiko2010 قال:


> القران احسن من كده وممكن تسال القصيص اللى فى الكنيسه وهو يقولك احنا المسلمين خير امه خلقت  واحنا بنعبد الله وحده لا شريك له لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم



ليه يابابا روح انت اقرأ قرأنك كويس وبعقل وانت تفهم

ومن نحية خير امة:heat: انتوا بس خير امة فى القتل :bud:الكذب وانتهاك الاعراض

روح يابنى بس حاول تقرأ وتفهم الخزعبلات اللى مشربنهالكم بمعلقة دى روح ربنا يهديك

وبص كدة على توقيعى وانت تعرف فين ومين الله

​


----------



## Ferrari (15 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: قران رابسو*



محموداحمد قال:


> الاسلام هو الحل والى يحرف ايدة تتشل
> مُّحَمَّدٌ رَّسُولُ اللَّهِ وَالَّذِينَ مَعَهُ أَشِدَّاء عَلَى الْكُفَّارِ رُحَمَاء بَيْنَهُمْ تَرَاهُمْ رُكَّعاً سُجَّداً يَبْتَغُونَ فَضْلاً مِّنَ اللَّهِ وَرِضْوَاناً سِيمَاهُمْ فِي وُجُوهِهِم مِّنْ أَثَرِ السُّجُودِ ذَلِكَ مَثَلُهُمْ فِي التَّوْرَاةِ وَمَثَلُهُمْ فِي الْإِنجِيلِ كَزَرْعٍ أَخْرَجَ شَطْأَهُ فَآزَرَهُ فَاسْتَغْلَظَ فَاسْتَوَى عَلَى سُوقِهِ يُعْجِبُ الزُّرَّاعَ لِيَغِيظَ بِهِمُ الْكُفَّارَ وَعَدَ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ مِنْهُم مَّغْفِرَةً وَأَجْراً عَظِيماً



الأسلام حل ليك ولأمثالك أحنا مالنا وفر الكلام دة لنفسك 

أحنا لينا أله واحد حي هو ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب

تألم وقبر وقام لكى يحيا الجميع ويمحى عنا كل الخطايا

قدوس أسمك ياإلهى يا محب البشر

​


----------



## قلب مسلم2 (7 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الله والصلاة على رسول الله سيدنا وسيد الخلق محمد بن عبد الله  الرسول الامى الذى اصطفاه الله بخير المعجزات واصطفاه على العالمين اما بعد 
يقول ربى جل وعلى فى كتابه الكريم   (انه لقراءن كريم فى كتاب مكنون لا يمسه الا المطهرون تنزيل من رب العالمين  ) وهذا دليل على حفظ الله تعالى لكتابه الكريم


----------



## bwm36 (21 أكتوبر 2008)

هو من اسمو باين قران رابسو زي قران مسيلمة و دون أدنى شك مختلف عن القرآن الكريم الذي أنزله العزيز القدير و الذي لم و لن يستطيع أحد أن يأتي أحد لا بمثله(60 حزبا) و لا بسورة مثله و لو بأية مثله أما الشعر فهو سهل و شتان بين الأسد و الكلب
استمتعوا بقرآن رابسو و اتركونا نستمتع بكلام رب السماوات و الأرض


----------



## bwm36 (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: قران رابسو*



مسلم اصلي قال:


> فانا من كبار علاما ء الا سلام



السلام عليكم أخي في الله
لا يثني الإنسان على نفسه و لا تنسى التواضع للدين أخي ليرفعك الله على من عاداه و عادانا
فليسددك الله و ليعينك
و الله المستعان


----------



## zezousa (21 أكتوبر 2008)

والنعمه اللي عمل القران ده عسل


----------



## إيتاشى (21 أكتوبر 2008)

شوفتم هذه هى الديانه المسيحيه أنتم تقولون أن دين المسيحيه حقيقه و أنه هذا هو الدين صحيح فلماذا تستهزئون بالقرءان مادام دينكم حقيقى  وقالها عيسى بن مريم عليه أفضل الصلاة و السلام  
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
يا بنى إسرائل إنى رسول الله إليكم مصدقا لما بين يدى من التوراة ومبشرا برسول ياتى من بعدى إسمه أحمد فلما جائهم بالبينات قالو هذا سحر مبين  " صدق الله العظيم
بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم 
قل يا عبادى الذين أسرفو على أنفسهم لا تقنطو من رحمة الله إن الله يغفر الذنوب جميعا صدق الله العظيم​


----------



## إيتاشى (21 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
أنا الآن أناقش القلوب لا العقول لأن القلب معرض إلى بعض النفحات الإيمانيه 
يقول المولى عز وجل فى كتابه العظيم بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ( إنا نحن نزلنا الذكر و إنا له لحافظون ) صدق الله العظيم إحنا المسلمين نعامل المسيحيون معاملة طيبه بيننا كل ود ونساعد بعضنا حتى أنى لى 10 أصدقاء مسيحين بيننا ود ومحبه بعيدا عن الدينات نشارك بعض الأفراح و الأحزان ولا نسخر من الديانات السماويه فهذا حرمه سيدنا عيسا عليه السلام " لو انتم تحترمون ديانتكم لا تهتمو إلى تلك الأشياء التافهه 
فهذا لن يرضاه سيدنا عيسى عليه أفضل الصلاة و السلام  الإستهزاء بالديانات السماويه تحرمه كل الديانات السماويه فأرجو أن تكون قلوبكم مفتوحه حتى تفهمون كلامى ​


----------



## لوقا عادل (23 أكتوبر 2008)

شكر علي الموقع الجميل بجد


----------



## HOLY BIBLE (27 مارس 2010)

*رد: قران رابسو*

Michel
عزيزي ميشيل اين هو قران رابسو؟؟؟
ويا ريت لو حد عنده نسخة من هذا القران يدلني عليها
والرب يباركم ويعوضكم تعب خدمتكم​


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 مارس 2010)

*رد: قران رابسو*



HOLY BIBLE قال:


> Michel
> عزيزي ميشيل اين هو قران رابسو؟؟؟
> ويا ريت لو حد عنده نسخة من هذا القران يدلني عليها
> والرب يباركم ويعوضكم تعب خدمتكم​



قرآن رابسو​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 مارس 2010)

الملف فيه فايرس يا مولكا؟؟؟

يظهر ان احدهم فيرسه


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 مارس 2010)

*رد: قران رابسو*



ارهابي قال:


> مهما فعل الكفرة فلن ياتو بما اتا الله عز وجل والله اعلم بما يعملون وسيصلط الله عليهم عذاب كما سلط على المشركين من قبل قال تعالى (ولا تحسبن الله غافل عما يفعلون )
> 
> وقال تعالى (انا نحن نزلنا الذكر وانا له لحافظون )صدق الله العظيم وقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله وسلم (من راى منكم منكراًفا يغيرة بيدة فان لم يستطع فبلسانه فان لم يستطع فبقلبه وذلك اظعف الايمان ) وانا لم نفعل فعلى الاقل ان لانقراى مثل هاذة الخزعبلات
> 
> ...


 

انت ارهابي فعلا


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 مارس 2010)

*رد: قران رابسو*



+gospel of truth+ قال:


> الملف فيه فايرس يا مولكا؟؟؟
> 
> يظهر ان احدهم فيرسه




لا مافيهوش ......... وعيب اوى لما يعدى من تحت ايدى فيرس ....


----------



## HOLY BIBLE (6 أبريل 2010)

Molka Molkan
شكرا جزيلا اخي المبارك 
الرب يبارك حياتك
ويعوضك تعب خدمتك


----------



## MATTEW (7 أبريل 2010)

ههههههههههههههه جامد


----------



## MATTEW (7 أبريل 2010)

*هو البرنامج مش راضي يتمسح ليه*


----------



## kalimooo (14 أبريل 2010)

شكراااااااا جزيلا

سلام المسيح معك


----------

